# Random Flashbacks of Memories



## Winds

This has been happening to me a lot lately and I can't really figure out why. Sometimes when I am just laying back watching tv, reading, etc; I will get a random flashback of something that happened years ago. The strange thing about it is that the memory itself is totally random, of little importance, and is rarely tied into whatever I am currently doing at the moment. 

I am naturally an introverted person and my mind is constantly running and thinking of a multitude of things. Because of that I am not surprise that this is happening, however I can't help but wonder why the frequency in which these flashbacks have been occurring has increased so much.

Has anyone else been experiencing anything similar to this?


----------



## tea111red

This happens to me sometimes and I've been curious about why it's so random, too. I've thought maybe my brain is just "cleaning" itself out. Kind of how you go through a messy garage/closet/attic/whatever when you feel you might find something of use in it. Maybe these old memories are coming up to help spur some new insight or something.


----------



## chantellabella

I have flashbacks regularly and they mostly get triggered by something I hear, see, smell, taste, etc. I've learned that when I start getting a specific one regularly it's my inner child trying to tell me something because I'm not listening to words. In other words, there is something important about what's flashing back and maybe needs to be dealt with. 

That's just why I get them. I don't have answers, but I know they can be a pain.

Tella


----------



## Winds

Thanks for responding, I really appreciate it.



tea111red said:


> I've thought maybe my brain is just "cleaning" itself out. Kind of how you go through a messy garage/closet/attic/whatever when you feel you might find something of use in it. Maybe these old memories are coming up to help spur some new insight or something.





chantellabella said:


> In other words, there is something important about what's flashing back and maybe needs to be dealt with.


This is my line of thinking as well. I have a habit of replaying scenarios in my head and going through what I would have done differently. Once I do that, I usually can forget about it and move on. Lately it seems like this isn't working any more. It just get frustrating at times when you are fine and relaxed one moment and then boom something from like 3 years ago flash in your mind.


----------



## Socialanxiety11

My mind is always racing. I live in my mind to get away from this world. It's more fun in my mind because i can be more "out going". Flashbacks can trigger my depression.


----------



## fading

For me it's the embarrassing things I've done that keep replaying in my head, and yes it can make me very depressed if I suddenly remember something stupid I did years or months ago. I just try to forgive myself for it and be understanding that I was going through a hard time which is why I did what I did.


----------



## NomadChild

I get them too, at times it would feel like I was in the past and the memory felt real. I learned to 'ground' myself when I'm triggered. Focusing on a particular object helps a lot, then things go back to normal.


----------



## scribe

Yes, this happens all the time. I'll think about stuff that happened as far back as grade school. And I'll have an emotional reaction to it. I wish I could cut those memories out of my brain and just start over.


----------



## EscapeReality

It is a reminder of how far you've came or a similar memoir of a situation you're in, reminding you in how to react.


----------



## luffy

It happens to me too and I think it's because we live in the past too much. Something now reminds you of something in the past and instead of staying in the now and appreciating what is there now you start thinking about the past, maybe sometime where things were more fun or happier, and your mind stays there because it's more pleasant than what's happening now.
I think for most people, normally you would have those quick flashbacks but then quickly bring your attention back to the present. Maybe it's harder to bring your attention back to the present if you believe that your present is so horrible that you don't to spend any time here. well, that's one theory.


----------



## emmanemma

fading said:


> For me it's the embarrassing things I've done that keep replaying in my head, and yes it can make me very depressed if I suddenly remember something stupid I did years or months ago. I just try to forgive myself for it and be understanding that I was going through a hard time which is why I did what I did.


Me too! It's the worst.


----------



## TigerB

fading said:


> For me it's the embarrassing things I've done that keep replaying in my head, and yes it can make me very depressed if I suddenly remember something stupid I did years or months ago. I just try to forgive myself for it and be understanding that I was going through a hard time which is why I did what I did.


This. These bad memories that randomly show up are excruciating. A lot of times they come up when I'm tring to fall asleep and I end up staying awake for some time.


----------



## Und3rground

I often get vivid flashbacks of incidents from the past. I used to spend a lot of my time being angry and bitter about past injustices until I realised it was getting me nowhere in life. I've improved a lot since then due to meditation and hypnosis but still I occasionally find myself being bombarded by rapid thoughts and unnecessary worries. 

One way that I found helps me to deal with it, is to see what it is I can learn from that past memory, discover what the underlying message is behind that experience, learn the lesson and then disassociate myself from that memory. I then put more energy into working towards improving my present because the past cannot be altered and the future is too far away but the present is where the beauty in life is. 

Whenever I find myself bogged down by flashbacks I find that it is a incentive to improve my present. We shouldn't beat ourselves up over things we did in the past, we should use that energy to improve our present. Just my two cents.


----------



## gerxander

I'm very glad I found this forum. I have been going through this for a year and thought I was crazy. Most of these "flashbacks" are random things, sometimes from childhood, sometimes from 5 or 6 years ago. I'm 31 years old. I just remembered a few traumatic events from my childhood in the past year however most of the memories are pretty normal, aside from the fact that all of them are either embarassing or sad or disappointing. I sometimes have good memories but they don't last as long as these flashbacks. What is causing this?


----------



## Dragonair

I think it comes from the transition from teen to adult. The reason why is that I didn't start having stuff like that much until near the end of high school, when time started to pass by faster. That change in the feeling of time just made me start marveling at how back when I was younger, even a couple years younger, I didn't think I would see my graduation so soon. Maybe a part of me is also scared of forgetting my whole childhood.


----------



## Omoidekozo

I still have flashbacks of "past failures". It's just things that I wish I could have dealt with better that I end up looking back on. It happens everywhere and at anytime. I normal start talking out loud in response too- that rarely happens in public but it's embarrassing when it does. I also make face in response to them- and then I catch myself and stop.

Everyone with our amount of exposure to anxiety does this. It's just how our brain works until we find alternative thinking methods. I feel like I daydream about things I'd like to happen more than have flashbacks though- but neither is good. You shouldn't be trapped in your mind all the time.


----------



## gerxander

I will vocalize a response too! My girlfriend catches me doing this sometimes! It is very embarrassing. It's just a simple "ugh" or "no!" It makes me worry I'm going to start talking to myself.


----------



## Winds

Omoidekozo said:


> I still have flashbacks of "past failures". *It's just things that I wish I could have dealt with better that I end up looking back on.* It happens everywhere and at anytime. I normal start talking out loud in response too- that rarely happens in public but it's embarrassing when it does. I also make face in response to them- and then I catch myself and stop.
> 
> Everyone with our amount of exposure to anxiety does this. It's just how our brain works until we find alternative thinking methods. I feel like I daydream about things I'd like to happen more than have flashbacks though- but neither is good. You shouldn't be trapped in your mind all the time.





gerxander said:


> I will vocalize a response too! My girlfriend catches me doing this sometimes! It is very embarrassing. It's just a simple "ugh" or "no!" It makes me worry I'm going to start talking to myself.


I've done the same at times, although this rarely happens when I'm in public or have company. This thread probably best describes what we're all going through:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ake-me-shout-things-please-dont-laugh-188841/


----------



## moonshine11

*Random and neither good or bad*

I just flashback that seem so insignificant like standing on a street or an image of tree I once saw, its really weird. Nothing traumatic.. although .. a lot of the flashbacks are from a time where I was extremely venerable and mentally unstable, but I felt free and happy however unstable - it was when I moved to australia alone for a study exchange programme, I just don't understand why these flashback are just of the landscape, a door, a tree.... a strange in the street. Peculiar.


----------



## BriBri80

*The Answer*

You might want to try medication. Rushing thoughts is usually a symptom of a medical diagnosis. Try a psychiatrist, they can diagnose and prescribe. That's what I did, I don't have rushing thoughts as much anymore.


----------



## outsideinside

*I never thought of this as a symptom of SAD but I think it is*

I joined this group about a month ago when I watched a video identifying (and affirming my suspicions) this thing that I have been going through my whole life is "severe anxiety disorder" and since then I have been so happy to have a name to put towards this irrational feeling of impending doom over checking the mail, going to the laundromat, going to the grocery store or _TALKING TO PEOPLE_ :{ I am finding that I am not alone in going to community college online so I can avoid being social or finding it near impossible to take on a new job where I interact with co-workers where I succeed in doing solitary work but I have also found that there are many varying degrees of this disorder afflicting some people only mildly and others to more severe degrees and also varying symptoms

I think that this must be a prominent symptom of this disorder.

I have for some time now written myself off as a crazy person who manages to hide it for the most part. I have been in a happy relationship for eight years and have a couple very close friends but I rarely confide what goes on in my head for fear of worrying the few people who care

but I have this yucky flashback sick to my stomach depressing crap ALL THE TIME!!!! all bad

its gotten to the point where I cant sit still for long or it starts up

out of nowhere

I hate it- I wish I could get relief without taking a pill that left me with a silly grin and drool running down my cheek 

big time symptom!

mine used to be now and then

now its almost constant

cant turn it off

what to do?


----------



## oneofmany

fading said:


> For me it's the embarrassing things I've done that keep replaying in my head, and yes it can make me very depressed if I suddenly remember something stupid I did years or months ago. I just try to forgive myself for it and be understanding that I was going through a hard time which is why I did what I did.


This is exactly how I get flashbacks too.:|


----------



## Chiakichan

I also get flashbacks all the time. Usually they are happy memories from the past but not just from a few years ago, the one that I had recently was from the time when I haven't even started school yet. I can't actually remember when they started but they just keep appearing more and more frequently. They appear at the most random times, like in class or at home while I'm watching something. It might be because in school and in class (especially in one specific class) I feel like I'm crushed by the atmosphere. Maybe because (in that class) there are people sitting really close to me. The cause might be that I unconsciously just trigger a reaction to let myself escape for a bit, but these flashbacks carry a really strong feeling that sometimes (when I'm at home) make me cry. Even though they are mostly happy memories they are still really painful as the latest ones are from 3 years ago when I moved to England. Since then I've been feeling more and more like I'm not even alive anymore and like those memories aren't even mine. Another reason I was thinking about could be that they stimulate my emotions (feeling emotions is not too common for me) so then I might feel partly alive. I'm a total introvert (especially since I moved here - not so much before) so the memories of being with friends might just be me wanting to unconsciously comforting myself? But anyway I'm just going crazy I guess^^


----------



## ZADY

Yeah it's usually embarassing or painful memories.. :cry


----------



## Going Sane

Wow i thought this was just me
My flashbacks are very powerful, they trigger strong feelings.
Like Zady said its usually painful memories


----------



## Endlessnameless

I'm glad I've decided to look this thing up. 

I've had this for many years now. Its usually when I'm trying to fall asleep or just relaxing, watching tv, etc. Suddenly, I'm haunted with embarrassing or unpleasant memories. Usually, they are very minor things like having an awkward confrontation with someone. Small things like that. Sometimes it can be bigger issues.

However, it causes me to lose sleep as it stresses me out. The sensation these flashbacks give is really feel like you're being attacked emotionally. I catch myself making in voluntary whinning noises as a reaction, which adds to the embarrassment. Sometimes I have good days/nights where this doesn't occur if its been a good few days.

Ever since I was young, I talk to myself when I'm alone. Its embarressing to admit but I feel its good for piece of mind. It could be anything from losing a job to having an embarrassing or lousy day. I'll think out my thoughts verbally, then address how I feel about my thoughts. Things tend to seem clearer and I feel better about myself or situations. It leaves me with a sense of relief. Thinking out your problems (no matter how big or how small) and seeing that things can be ok.

I actually recommend doing this for anyone who feels it may help. I can definitely understand how it would be awkward for someone who hasn't done anything like this before but its something I've done for the longest. I feel like I've been alone the majority of my life and feel most comfortable alone. No one understands what you're feeling better than yourself I believe. 

As a side note, I decided to look this up after watching an episode of a tv show I'm fond of. The particular episode follows this guy who is a bit of a loner and has a poor social life. Because of his problems, people walk over top of him and isn't good at taking control of his life. In the show, this guy has an imaginary friend, which is kind of a metaphor for how wants to be. So anyways, I noticed when things started to look up for him, and there was hope for his social life, his imaginary friend would get jealous and try to keep him from leaving his lifestyle of a loner. There was this scene where he was in bed with a girl and his imaginary started showing him flashbacks of bad memories. It was like the imaginary friend was getting revenge on him for going out and having a social life. By the end of the story, he metaphorically battles his imaginary friend. As a result, he wins, so to speak. He gets rid of this imaginary friend but he's also become him personality wise. Things begin to get better for his life.

Anyways, after watching this, I got me thinking of why I have such similar issues with social anxeities and I found this forum and its already been very helpful.


----------



## Sann0028

*Uncomfortable Flasbacks*

I am really glad I found this forum. I think sometimes people can get so caught up in thinking that their the only ones that feel a certain way. Which is what I was doing until I found this. 
I am actually two years clean of heroin and I have the worst flashbacks. The reason I tell you about my drug use is so you know that you know a couple years back I wasn't all there. I made so many mistakes and they haunt me. Embarrassing ones mostly. Its really painful, I also find myself making noises when I have the flashbacks because its so painful to think about. 
Right now I'm in college making all A's, I'm 21 I have so much a head of me but having these flashbacks all the time drives me crazy. I also have a lot of social anxiety, I have the hardest time talking to people, yet sometimes its easy. 
I think I am I get intimidated by some people, I'm not sure. When I'm around people I feel like everything I say is stupid. As you can see I am not the most confident person. All I know is life this way is getting dull. What is something I could get involved in that could make me more social and less intimidated by people?


----------



## Ksdanman

The flashbacks are part of a phenomenom known as intransigent thoughts. Essiently there purpose is to drive new action and are likely the basis of free will. They are mostly random and your conscious mind try lies to make patterns i.e. it throws random crap together to see what happens. That is why sometimes you have awful thoughts that make no sense. It's all in how you react to them as to how long they stick or repeat. Part of the solution is grounding or distraction another is deep breathing and relaxation techniques. Short term memory is only about 30 to 90 seconds long though when your brain is operating tip top shape unimportant thoughts can be easily dismissed or are nonecistent. Your rarely will have racing thoughts while working out hard or in an active job. If you have the same memories come up again and again. Then they probably have to be worked on and not just simply ignored through therapy and old or depression medicine. Lithium works for me.


----------



## Ksdanman

Correction ocd.... the is a book on OCD called my life with OCD it has that repeated on the cover...can't remember author...it could be useful to look into. Anxiety issues are not ocd if they are legitimate concerns. Part of old memories coming up may be the lack of sharing or talking to people. This outside stimuli directs what memories come up and also you get to see how stupid other people can be. With no directing stimuli thoughts wander. And the brain is conservative so it stays in relatively the same state if there isn't enough to change it. State being not just critical but unconstrained negative


----------



## Oh Dae su

Winds said:


> This has been happening to me a lot lately and I can't really figure out why. Sometimes when I am just laying back watching tv, reading, etc; I will get a random flashback of something that happened years ago. The strange thing about it is that the memory itself is totally random, of little importance, and is rarely tied into whatever I am currently doing at the moment.
> 
> I am naturally an introverted person and my mind is constantly running and thinking of a multitude of things. Because of that I am not surprise that this is happening, however I can't help but wonder why the frequency in which these flashbacks have been occurring has increased so much.
> 
> Has anyone else been experiencing anything similar to this?


Has been going on for years. Daily.

I'll be watching a movie and randomly be absorbed in this moment that happened two years ago, maybe it's something from two days ago :lol it doesn't really have a theme but for me personally it tends to be negative experiences I feel I could have changed/avoided. Not always...but mostly.

It's frustrating because while this happens you completely tune out for a random period of time. Too many times I've had to rewind a movie/tv show 10-20 minutes because of these spontaneous flash backs.


----------



## TenYears

This sounds kind of like what I get, only mine are on a much, much bigger scale.

I get flashbacks of my ex-gf, from three years ago, when she killed herself. Without going into the whole story, she talked to me the night before. And I thought I had talked her out of it. And she woke up in the middle of the night, and swallowed a bunch of pills. I found her barely breathing early the next morning. She died in my arms while I was waiting for EMS to get there. We both fell asleep, but she woke up, and took the pills. If I had stayed awake, she might still be alive today.

So, it's basically my fault that she killed herself, you can connect the dots there.

I get flashbacks from out of nowhere, still, even though it's been three years. I cry sometimes. I shake. I can't function. I literally freeze in my tracks. Sometimes I miss my exit coming home from work, and don't realize it until I'm miles down the highway. Sometimes it can be a song on the radio. Sometimes it can be a smell. Sometimes it can just be picking up one of the nightgowns that she used to wear (I still have several of them).

I've been in therapy, and none of the therapists I've seen have really helped much. They all suggested going to a PTSD group-therapy session, but I refuse. Those are full of ex-military guys (which I have the utmost respect for) but who have seen their buddies blown to pieces from IEDs in Afghanistan. I can't turn to them for help. Not when all I witnessed was my gf overdosing on pills. There's just no comparison there. They will laugh at me.

It's never going to go away. I'm really sorry, wish I had better advice to give.

Like has been said already, it's sort of the mind's way of cleansing out the things that you refuse to or cannot deal with. It's sort of a cruel way of dealing with it, but I don't know that there's really much you can do about it.


----------

